# Hopeful for 2020



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 18, 2019)

Okay,
I’m really hoping my eyes aren’t deceiving me (they have before). This is one of my minis that I am really hoping is in foal. She is 32.5 inches. She was bred in late April. Haven’t seen a heat since. The first picture was July. The second picture is normal winter body. Third picture is mid October. Fourth picture was 11/16. The last few pictures are the stallion who is 32 inches and her at other times because I do not think you can have too many pictures. I really feel like I see a difference but I thought I did the year before too. One difference is she went from measured hay to free choice starting in August. She is also on Dumor equistages. So what do you think?
Thanks


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 20, 2019)

Hope she is foal for you. More Pics the merrier 

Keep us posted on her progress !


----------



## Crimson Rose (Nov 21, 2019)

I really hope so! <3 I have judged them both on the online Facebook shows, and think they would make gorgeous foal.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 21, 2019)

Crimson Rose said:


> I really hope so! <3 I have judged them both on the online Facebook shows, and think they would make gorgeous foal.




Thank you! I love showing there. Hopefully, I can show in live shows soon. Both of these two were shown before I got them, so I would love to show the possible foal as well.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jan 28, 2020)

Haven’t updated everyone here in a while. Belle is in foal. She hit 274 days today and I think she’ll foal early. She still has a tiny belly. But everything looked good on the ultrasound. She has already had a little bit of bag development. So excited!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 22, 2020)

Officially day 300. I think Belle still has a bit. She goes to the vet a week from tomorrow so in the meantime I’m keeping a close eye. Anyway here are a few pictures. Her bag is growing daily and she is making a lot of progress.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Mar 20, 2020)

Well the camera is finally working. The quality is questionable at times but hopefully we can fix that. A tornado passed about 1/2 mile away 2 nights ago so part of the problem may be that. Anyway here is the link if anyone wants to watch. http://www.marewatchers.com/camera/cam/1309


She has made a lot of progress lately. Here are a couple recent photos


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 20, 2020)

Wow that's is so amazing that you can share the cam like that. Technology!
Thank you so much. She is a cutie. Looking forward to seeing her baby.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Mar 20, 2020)

I had a lot and I mean a LOT of help. Technology is not my thing. But I live off site so I need all the eyes I can get. 


Willow Flats said:


> Wow that's is so amazing that you can share the cam like that. Technology!
> Thank you so much. She is a cutie. Looking forward to seeing her baby.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Mar 23, 2020)

Belle is 330 days today. She lost almost all of her udder 2-3 days ago. But it is back and just as big if not bigger. She has been pretty elongated for a couple of days. Still testing at 7.8 with clear sticky milk. She has been pretty uncomfortable the last 24-36 hrs, which isn’t surprising at this stage. She still has some work to do on her udder and milk, but that can change quickly!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Mar 23, 2020)

And at 10:30, her udder is even larger...


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 24, 2020)

At night or when laying around, her udder will be larger and increase. When you notice it staying full as she is out moving around, you know you are getting close


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 24, 2020)

330 Days , she must be putting on some really good finishes touches for you Elizabeth


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Mar 24, 2020)

I hope so! But I’m happy with a healthy mare and foal. She is still fluctuating a lot. Her udder fills a lot between 10 am and midnight. When it has gone down, it’s been overnight. I think she still has a week or so left, but that can change quickly. This virus has really thrown a wrench in my plans though. It’s changing a lot of what I was planning to do. Just for fun, here are pics from tonight. I think her bag still has some filling to do but with a maiden who knows exactly what it will do. But she is still nice and elongated. Still testing 7.8.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Mar 29, 2020)

Belle is very uncomfortable tonight. She dropped from a ph of 7.8 to 7.2 in 2 hrs. I guess we will see.


----------



## Barbie-GypsyFeverFarms (Mar 29, 2020)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Belle is very uncomfortable tonight. She dropped from a ph of 7.8 to 7.2 in 2 hrs. I guess we will see.


She is really uncomfortable isn't she, I'm watching now. Lot's of pressing, pawing and stretching. Gonna keep an eye on her, I feel like you might get some action soon!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 29, 2020)

All perfectly good signs she's getting close. At this age pf pregnancy , her behaviour or changes to it are a really good thing to look at. Hows her udder going ? Is it staying full ?


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Mar 29, 2020)

Ryan Johnson said:


> All perfectly good signs she's getting close. At this age pf pregnancy , her behaviour or changes to it are a really good thing to look at. Hows her udder going ? Is it staying full ?




Not staying completely full. But staying partly full. I think she still has udder development to go. But I don’t know if she’ll try to do it right at foaling. Hardness has skyrocketed today. She is back to being elongated. And her hindquarters are like jello.


----------



## Jodie (Mar 30, 2020)

How is she doing? I was just watching (it’s a very welcome distraction with everything else going on in the world!) and oh she is too cute! Excited for you and hope that you will have a safe delivery of a healthy foal really soon


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Mar 30, 2020)

Jodie said:


> How is she doing? I was just watching (it’s a very welcome distraction with everything else going on in the world!) and oh she is too cute! Excited for you and hope that you will have a safe delivery of a healthy foal really soon



Thank you!

Well she is getting closer, no doubt about that. She is nice and elongated and quite red inside. Her udder has grown a lot this evening, it remains to be seen if it stays that way. Ph is still about what it was, but calcium has skyrocketed, so in theory, ph should drop soon. I have a feeling that once she finally tests ready, she will foal soon after. But who can say with a maiden?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 31, 2020)

Maidens sure like to drive their owners Crazy !!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Mar 31, 2020)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Maidens sure like to drive their owners Crazy !!



For sure! 

Possibly good news today though. Her udder did not go down during the day! This is after 8 weeks of fluctuating. In fact, it actually grew throughout the day!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 31, 2020)

Thats a really good sign Elizabeth.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Mar 31, 2020)

Well Belle's udder FINALLY stayed throughout the day and actually drew some in the afternoon. It is even bigger this evening but still high ph. Not enough milk to check hardness when diluted. Undiluted hardness is well above 800. Super elongated.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 31, 2020)

Not much longer now. If anything the center line will decrease a little. Apart from that she looks just about ready to foal


----------



## Jodie (Apr 3, 2020)

Any updates Elizabeth? The first thing my 7 year old said to me this morning was “Did Belle have her baby? I need to check on her” lol


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 3, 2020)

Jodie said:


> Any updates Elizabeth? The first thing my 7 year old said to me this morning was “Did Belle have her baby? I need to check on her” lol



Awww that is adorable. No Belle has not foaled yet. I think she has decided to see how long she can go without foaling. We are on day 341 now. She is back to testing 7.5 after being at 6.8. I have no idea what she is doing.


----------



## Jodie (Apr 3, 2020)

Hopefully she doesn’t hold out on you too much longer!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 5, 2020)

I believe we are getting close. Back down to 6.8. Udder full. Elongated and dark. Very uncomfortable today.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 6, 2020)

I think tonight is the night. Ph is super low. Hardness super high. Her backside is so loose the foal might fall out...And her udder has arrived!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 6, 2020)

She is certainly looking ready now Elizabeth. Shes getting that lovely shine on her udder


----------



## Barbie-GypsyFeverFarms (Apr 6, 2020)

OMG looks like I just missed it!!! http://www.marewatchers.com/camera/cam/1309
Congratulations!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 7, 2020)

I missed it too, but a MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS , so happy for you Elizabeth


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 7, 2020)

Foaled 9:15 pm. Black colt. Waiting to see if he has silver or not. When she finally decided to foal it was very fast and practically textbook. He has 7.5 in cannons I believe. I’ll double check in the morning. Belle is the perfect mother. Colostrum is in and great quality. He was up in 20 minutes and drinking shortly after.


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 7, 2020)

It must have been fast because I checked a few times and just missed it! Congratulations! Happy it went so well.


----------

